# Monarch new kit announcement!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I read that Monarch was announcing a new kit this week and I've just seen this on Culttvman's site









PREORDER : Konga - 1:35 scale from Monarch Models- Price T






www.culttvmanshop.com





looks like a fantastic sculpt but question is.........will we ever see it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It'll be out right after the Moon Suit and the Colossal Man.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought the Moon Suit would be the first to come out, based on what was said and the prototype photos I saw.

Hope I'm wrong, but can't help but feel that this kit will be the equivalent of "vaporware".


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

That looks pretty cool. But what happened to the Cyclops? Or was that some other company?


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Frankie Boy said:


> That looks pretty cool. But what happened to the Cyclops? Or was that some other company?


No, that was Monarch. It appears to have fallen by the wayside...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ross Bailey said:


> No, that was Monarch. It appears to have fallen by the wayside...


Along with the Moon Suit and the Colossal Man.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Well, Scott has the 'announcing' part down pat!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a shame about the Cyclops. Looked like a fantastic sculpt also but there's rumours the Moon suit will be released (well at some point anyway...god knows when). I still can't believe it was over 10 years ago the Cyclops was announced. But that's Monarch for you.

As for the Colossal Man though I must admit that's one kit I hope doesn't get made. Completely unappealing subject to me.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

I was just mentioning on Facebook the other day that it was 10 years ago that Moebius first solicited the Lost in Space 1/35 Chariot/Space Pod combo. Some places still had it as "coming soon" the last time I looked. At least Cult has it in the "Cancelled/Probably Not Happening" category...
The Cyclops was a really terrific sculpt and would've been a great "Adventure" companion to Sinbad. I grew up watching the "Colossal" films on TV so I REALLY would've gone for the "Beast" kit...especially since it was a Yagher sculpt! I seem to remember The Ghost was a long time in being released but it DID happen - who knows what Scott has up his sleeve for the future? I'm just glad we have a kit manufacturer back who loves styrene figure kits and esoteric subjects!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've seen the Colossal films too but I just can't understand the appeal of a man with a disfigured face wandering about in a diaper. One of the worst monsters to me especially when I think of all the other subjects that could be done like the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms etc. 

Agree about the Cyclops though and seeing as it had such a good reaction to it I'm really surpised Monarch didn't do it as a companion kit to Sinbad.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

One of the worst crimes in the kit world is the near total lack of styrene Harryhausen kits. I believe Atlantis has the only one with the Earth Vs. Flying Saucers kit. I think the Colossal films license would probably cost far less than 20,000 Fathoms license...if they aren't already public domain. Although I believe the reason it didn't materialize was the tooling cost, not subject matter. I was really looking forward to more Adventure kits myself, that Sinbad was terrific. Maybe we WILL see the Cyclops someday...look how long we've discussed the moonsuit and apparently it's STILL a candidate!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Somebody told me the Colossal Man sculpt was released as a resin kit by X-O-Facto, but if so, I completely missed it.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

John P said:


> Somebody told me the Colossal Man sculpt was released as a resin kit by X-O-Facto, but if so, I completely missed it.


yep...2010... http://bucwheat.com/temp/colossalxo.jpg


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ross Bailey said:


> One of the worst crimes in the kit world is the near total lack of styrene Harryhausen kits. I believe Atlantis has the only one with the Earth Vs. Flying Saucers kit. I think the Colossal films license would probably cost far less than 20,000 Fathoms license...if they aren't already public domain. Although I believe the reason it didn't materialize was the tooling cost, not subject matter. I was really looking forward to more Adventure kits myself, that Sinbad was terrific. Maybe we WILL see the Cyclops someday...look how long we've discussed the moonsuit and apparently it's STILL a candidate!



Totally agree about Harryhausen kits. My top Harryhausen kit would be Talos then probably the Cyclops then probably Gwangi.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One thing I'm surprised about is there seems to have been very little fanfare about this new kit. Cultvman said there was going to be an announcement about it......then there was no announcement from what I saw. Just that advert. No comments about it, nothing.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would imagine it is still in the very early stages and this was just a teaser. Scott is pretty tight-lipped now about info given.
I imagine it will be quite a while before this kit is available - wouldn't fret about it - it will come out when it comes. Any complaining won't make it happen any sooner and the chances of more announcements may be few and far between.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I suppose the best thing to do is basically forget about them and get on with our lives. If you'd told me over 10 years ago when the Cyclops was first shown that it would get to 2021 and no more kits yet released....I'd have probably gone stir crazy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't remember if I've mentioned this before but if the licence for Harryhausen kits is too much then it would be great to see some company do other stop motion kits such as from Jack the Giant Killer or something like the Giant Behemoth.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

SUNGOD said:


> Can't remember if I've mentioned this before but if the licence for Harryhausen kits is too much then it would be great to see some company do other stop motion kits such as from Jack the Giant Killer or something like the Giant Behemoth.


Atlantis managed to get the license for Earth Vs Flying Saucers, one of the few new-tool kits that they've done. And Round 2 actually had the 1933 Kong license (not Harryhausen I know), although the kit that produced was resin. Unless there's some directive from the Harryhausen estate involved, I wouldn't think it would be extraordinarily hard. Interesting that back in the day that the Trendmasters toy company planned a line of Harryhausen toys that never materialized. Personally, as an alternative to the "realistic" stop motion subjects we've been discussing, I'd love to see a kit line based on Laika subjects. Coraline, ParaNorman, Kubo, and the others would certainly appeal to younger and older buyers, especially if there was a line of smaller, prepainted snap kits for kids.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ross Bailey said:


> Atlantis managed to get the license for Earth Vs Flying Saucers, one of the few new-tool kits that they've done. And Round 2 actually had the 1933 Kong license (not Harryhausen I know), although the kit that produced was resin. Unless there's some directive from the Harryhausen estate involved, I wouldn't think it would be extraordinarily hard. Interesting that back in the day that the Trendmasters toy company planned a line of Harryhausen toys that never materialized. Personally, as an alternative to the "realistic" stop motion subjects we've been discussing, I'd love to see a kit line based on Laika subjects. Coraline, ParaNorman, Kubo, and the others would certainly appeal to younger and older buyers, especially if there was a line of smaller, prepainted snap kits for kids.


It's a shame Atlantis can't do some more styrene Harryhausen or stop motion kits. Surely if Monarch can do new kits of things like Gorgo and Konga then that could be a possibility. Especially as they have had 1 Harryhausen licence.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

CultTVman has just listed another Monarch kit to be released by the end of the year, the long awaited "The Fly": PREORDER : The Fly - 1:8 scale from Monarch Models- Price T

Hopefully, these kits will actually see the light of day.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nowhere near the top of my wants list but looks like a great sculpt.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I see Atlantis is repopping the Aurora Kong. Be nice one day if they could do a new head sculpt in styrene. Mind you be even nicer if somebody could do an all new kit up to the standards of the Konga sculpt.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I've been waiting on the Fly for a Loooong time. I'm not into gross monsters, but this is David Hedison, for goodness sake!

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)




----------

